#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Старописьменный монгольский >  > > >  >  >  Моя фамилия

## Б.К.

Товарищи!
Хочу спросить у тех, кто владеет какими-либо монгольскими языками. Я где-то читал, что моя фамилия имеет какой-то монгольский корень. Фамилия моя - Куртанов. Корень, вроде, уйгурский, как я помню. Может, кто может подсказать, что может значить моя фамиля, если она и вправду монгольская (калмыцкая и т.п.). Я знаю, что мои предки жили где-то в Поволжье. Оттуда и фамилия.
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Калдэн

Монгольскими не владею . Но тюркские - понимаю . Уйгурский - тюркский язык . "Курт" - это сушёный творог , из топлёного катыка (простокваши) . По варианту татарского языка -"корт". 
По толковому словарю В. Даля , "куртать"- недомогать , хворать , хромать .

Если так заморачиваться , то надо учитывать , что многие общеупотребительные слова русским народом  позаимствованы из татарского языка : карандаш , скамья , сундук , балык , майдан , деньга и пр . 
А вот то  , что русский мат произошёл от татарского языка - так это полная ерунда (кстати , "ерунда"- тоже  слово татарского происхождения  :Smilie:  ) ,  так как по-татарски  все эти нецензурные слова и ругательства звучат совершенно по другому , даже нет ничего общего .

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Куртанов... скорее всего восходит к слову быстрый - хурдан.
Также как и Тургенев - от слова тургэн - стремительный, быстрый.

----------


## Dondhup

> Монгольскими не владею . Но тюркские - понимаю . Уйгурский - тюркский язык . "Курт" - это сушёный творог , из топлёного катыка (простокваши) . По варианту татарского языка -"корт". 
> По толковому словарю В. Даля , "куртать"- недомогать , хворать , хромать .
> 
> Если так заморачиваться , то надо учитывать , что многие общеупотребительные слова русским народом  позаимствованы из татарского языка : карандаш , скамья , сундук , балык , майдан , деньга и пр . 
> А вот то  , что русский мат произошёл от татарского языка - так это полная ерунда (кстати , "ерунда"- тоже  слово татарского происхождения  ) ,  так как по-татарски  все эти нецензурные слова и ругательства звучат совершенно по другому , даже нет ничего общего .


Зато по китайски есть сходство, только там это не ругательства.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Зато по китайски есть сходство, только там это не ругательства.


По-польски сильное сходство — и там это тоже ругательства  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> ...слово курт - еще одно тюркское обозначение волка... Почитая Волка спасителем людей, тюрки считали, что если добавить слово курт к имени человека, это спасет его от многих бед. Так появились имена Куртали, Куртмамбек и многие другие. Есть и имя Курти с русификацией Куртей, Куртий. С этим тюркским волком связаны современные русские фамилии Курт, Курта, Куртаков, *Куртанов*, Курташов, Куртев, Куртов, Куртиков, Куртин, Куртинов, Куртеев, Куртиев.
> 
> Генеалогия для всех

----------

